# I wish they made a remake of... (and why)



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

I wish they made a remake of: The Blob. Need to update graphics,acting and give a better backstory.

Frankenstein. Think of what the set would look like with modern technology.

Dracula. Same as the above two statements.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

*The Blob* - Well, they did do that in 1988, but I agree the tech has been improved the past 20 years.

*Frankenstein* - I talked about this a while ago on Hauntcast, but Del Toro is developing a new version of the story:

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0868219/;

http://www.dreadcentral.com/story/del-toro-talks-frankenstein

http://geektyrant.com/2008/10/guillermo-del-toros-frankenstein-an-adventure-story/

and there's also the *I, Frankensten* project:

http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=15665&highlight=Frankenstein

*Dracula:* There is a project in the works:

http://www.fangoria.com/features/21-fearful-features/3456-the-authors-of-dracula-the-un-dead.html

http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=2134&page=2&highlight=Dracula


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

cool. I figured that if I posted something like this, you would reply with really good stuff.


----------

